# Sharing Tweets in forum posts



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> the forum software embeds tweets when posting their link, so others can interact with it. no need to post a screenshot of a tweet
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208840481880150018


I disagree. The screenshot helps those of us with computer restrictions at work and heavy security settings at home. Otherwise I see "Cannot load tweet. Disable your adblocker and tracking protection."


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mr. Spacely said:


> I disagree. The screenshot helps those of us with computer restrictions at work and heavy security settings at home. Otherwise I see "Cannot load tweet. Disable your adblocker and tracking protection."


Use your phone instead of using your work computer.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

garsh said:


> Use your phone instead of using your work computer.


I'm over 40 so I prefer a 25" screen to a 6" screen...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mr. Spacely said:


> I'm over 40 so I prefer a 25" screen to a 6" screen...


If your company doesn't want you using twitter on the work computer, then they'd probably also block this site if they knew about it.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

garsh said:


> If your company doesn't want you using twitter on the work computer, then they'd probably also block this site if they knew about it.


It's not always so cut and dry. For instance I just don't want adds all over all of my web pages. So I filter them, which breaks this forums twitter feature. Screen shots always work. And I figure you millennial's are probably smart enough to figure out how to find a Twitter post if you want to interact with it.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I have an ad blocker and still see the embedded twitter posts.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

I have an adblocker and see the presence - though not the contents - of twitter posts. I can click the link and see the actual post and threads which is a minor nuisance but fine otherwise.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

I use Pihole. It's a hole house filter.


----------

